# Lenovo X121e Treiber Problem



## sir_hawk (5. August 2011)

Hallo,
hab mir ein Lenovo X121e mit E350 gekauft und bin nun fleißig am installieren.
Win7 x64 ist drauf.
Jetzt macht mir mein WLAN probleme.
Ich installier den Treiber (8aw212ww.exe) und die Software,
aber dann nix.
Der Installer sagt am ende, dass alles installiert worden ist,
ProSet sagt aber, dass der Treiber nicht installiert worden ist.
Wie auch immer, ich hab kein WLAN.

Kann mir einer helfen?

Danke
Sir_Hawk

edit: der WLAN Adapter wird nicht im Geräte-Manager angezeigt,
ist aber im Bios angeschaltet


----------



## K3n$! (5. August 2011)

Gibt es wenigstens ein unbekanntes Gerät im Gerätemanager ?

Wo hast du den Treiber her ? Ist das der neueste ?


----------



## sir_hawk (5. August 2011)

Hallo,
ja es gibt sogar 3 unbekannte Geräte.
1. Netzwerkcontroller
2. PCI-Gerät
3. Unbekanntes Gerät

Die Treiber hab ich direkt von der Lenovo Homepage (US, da es keine DE gibt)

Sir_Hawk
PS: hab hier noch ein zweites X121e für meinen Bruder.
Dort funktioniert es ebenfalls nicht.
Ist also wohl kein Hardwarefehler. (oder doch, da vielleicht gleiche Charge)


----------



## K3n$! (5. August 2011)

Ich denke eher, dass es an einem Softwarefehler hängt. 
Der Netzwerkcontroller wird wahrscheinlich die WLAN Karte sein. 

Hast du mal mit Windows den Treiber suchen lassen ?

Hast du mal den Treiber aus der Lenovo Partition genommen, die normalerweise schon vorhanden ist ?
Dort ist eigentlich ein Ordner mit den Treibern, die schon vorinstalliert sind.

Wenn du eine Intel Wimax Karte drin hast, dann probier mal diesen Treiber hier:

http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles/8awj09ww.exe

Außerdem meinte jmd bei Geizhals, dass man den WLAN Treiber für die Realtek Karte vom Hersteller nehmen soll.


----------



## sir_hawk (5. August 2011)

Danke,
werd es mal probieren.
Ich denke, die PCI Card ist die WLAN Karte.
Was könnten die fehlenden Geräte sein?
Den Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte hab ich installiert und der funktioniert auch.

Sir_Hawk


----------



## sir_hawk (8. August 2011)

Hallo,
so nach einem langen Wochenende
hab ich nun den richtigen Treiber gefunden.
War schon am verzweifeln, hab dann nochmal auf die Lenovo Homepage geschaut,
und dort unter Network den 
"ThinkPad 1x1 11b/g/n Wireless LAN PCI Express Half Mini Card Adapter" Treiber gefunden.
Und er passt. Warum der Lenovo Support mir sagt, ich solle den
"Intel Wireless LAN" Treiber installieren, ist mir ein Rätsel.

Die fehlenden Geräte in Geräte-Manager sind auch nach und nach verschwunden.
Einer war der Card-Reader und der andere war glaube ich weg, 
als ich den Power Management Treiber installiert habe.

Fazit: Notebook läuft, bin zufrieden und hoffe es bleibt so.

Sir_Hawk


----------

